# Big E Memorial day trip



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

Final count:
96 YFT

?? BKFT

52 AJs

1 Black grouper 53lbs

Assorted Gags, Warsaw, Yellowedge, and snapper

I'll post more in a while

- Brad


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip, can't wait for details and pictures!!


Bill


----------



## galveston1602 (Aug 22, 2004)

Yep, details are definetly needed....


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Sounds better than last years Halloween trip. I can't remember how many YFT were caught then. I wonder if there were any 100+. 96, that would average over 2 per person!!


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

The big Yellowfin was a 118 lb fish. More details and the play by play from Bellyup when he gets settled down.

I'll say this, It was an epic topwater trip!! More details later.

Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## jcturnerjr (Feb 20, 2006)

*A quick taste*

An absolutely incredible trip. This was my first 52 hour trip and managed to catch 6 yellowfin up to 44 pounds and 3 blackfin up to 22 pounds all on a $2 tsunami plug I bought at Academy. Also managed to destroy two Cabelas Salt Striker reels. I am too tired to write but here is a pic of perhaps half (or less) of the fish caught.

Julian


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

galveston1602 said:


> Yep, details are definetly needed....


Most of the fish were caught on lures--top water and jigs. The only exception was most red snapper were caught on bait, along with some grouper. I am not sure how many AJs were caught on bait. As usual, the Big E handled the seas great. I would estimate the seas 4-7 feet. Any rougher and it would have been hard to fish from the bow. Dr. Shark and Kevin managed to launch poppers further than what I thought was humanly possible. Man, can they cast those poppers! It was pretty funny watching all the poppers in the air whenever I went above deck to change line, lures, relax, etc. Some people tried the kite, and from what I heard, it worked like a charm for flying fish. Deep Blue Gulf has been wanting to try a kite for a long time, but we didn't get around to it. Someone else did, even though we brought all the stuff too. As usual, DBG was one of the first hooked up with a popper on this trip. There was a super hot bite around 3-4 AM Sunday morning. Fortunately, I was awake for that and I thank Newman (or was it Kevin--sorry guys, I don't recall who told me) for telling me that there were 7 YFT on. I asked him what was hot and he said poppers! I put on the River 2 Sea popper and hooked three YFT on 3 casts. I landed 2 because I lost one as my line got caught on the anchor.

There were a few tangles on this trip, but much less than the Holloween trip. I only lost 1 topwater lure when I rubbed my line on the anchor. I lost no line to tangles.

I caught 5 keeper size YFT on topwater lures. I also caught 5 AJs, one big blackfin, and 1 grouper on jigs. I have to thank McGolfer for his advice on jigs. I used the jig he recommended and brought up 6 quality fish on about 7 drops. I switched to bait to target large grouper only to catch 2 sharks on 2 consecutive drops. I hanged it up after that and took a break. There were a good assortment of snapper caught but I only caught 2 on squid. I wanted more and kept trying for them with a jig, but squid was what they wanted.

My best catch was the 118 pound YFT. It was caught with a popper and toruium 30. It immediately went out and deep after hooked. I then brought it to the boat. It was still very deep and I was araid I was going to free the fish with the help of their best friend--the bottom of the Big E. At that time, I let up on the pressure and drag and that tactic worked like a charm. I literally walked it like a dog up to the bow. It then took me down the port side about 1/4 to 1/3 or the way where I finally saw how big it was. We then did a few circles and about five+ minutes later the deckhands stuck 3-4 gaffs in her and pulled her through the door. The fish had beautiful sickles. We got it on board and I started to bleed it. It then got angry, girating and kicking like mad. A deck hand then hit about 3-4 homeruns off her head and things were quiet for about 5-10 minutes until the icebath box began getting a pounding it never thought it would have. I mean, I thought that bloody cold container was going to burst, spilling YFT and cold bloody water everywhere. A couple of deckhands tried to keep the top in place as bloody brine water was spraying everywhere. I was wondering if I was going to see a deck hand fall into that icebath for the first time. Fortunately, no one got hurt! The River 2 Sea popper used to catch this fish was pretty beat up and most of the hooks were partially bent.

I had a great time and Captain Frank put us on a tons of great fish (literally). I only fished hard Saturday night, half the day on Sunday, and only for a couple hours on Sunday night since I really don't believe in keeping more fish than what I can eat or give away.

Unfortunately, the drift was so fast, I don't recall any fish being caught on a chunk. I don't think many YFT were caught with a jig either. This was too bad, for those without popper set ups would have contributed signiicantly more YFT to the count.

Brad forgot to mention one nice dorado was caught.

Thanks to everyone that made this a great trip.

By the way, on the way home, the rain gods also went crazy. Man did it rain hard coming back to Corpus. The lightening in the rain was literally blinding. Richard, thanks for getting us back safe.

I am sure pics will be posted soon. My camera batteries were dead and I am relying on STxfisherman to send me some.


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

Congrats on the 118# Scott!

Great report and the Big E does it again!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

How do they keep track of whose fish belongs to whom? Nice catch, I have to go on one of these.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

What a trip! My first 52 hr trip also, and it panned out to be as fun and exciting as I was told. Watching a 75+ pound yellowfin fly out of the water after a bait is definitely an amazing sight. Thanks go out to Rick, Jerry, Tom, Scott and all others that taught me a lot about the extreme sport of Yellowfin Tuna Fishing on this trip. 

Here is a pic of the fish that put Scott in the 100# club and gave him the nickname of "Big Dog". Great catch Scott!


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

*wow!*

Scott, foregive me saying this, but you must be one he&& of a fisherman to bat that high an average (landed-hookup ratio). WTG!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

More pictures please! Congratulations to all the successful anglers.


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

I have not heard from many people but this sounds like an abousolut awesome time. The tuna were hungry and surface feeding. 50 ajs is allright also. Sounds like there will be full freezers for everyone except vance. I bet he only caught beeliners........NIce job, i know he slaughterd them also


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Man, I bet someone is having sashimi tonight. Great report! Congrats Scott on the 118lbr. sounds like an awesome topwater bite!!


----------



## bulllred (Jun 14, 2004)

*Wow*

Great report thanks!


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

WoW Awesome!!!


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

I forgot to mention that this trip set two of the Big E boat records for YFT. The first day catch of 43 yellowfins beat the old one day record, and the total two day catch of 96 broke the old record of 52, (almost doubled the old record). The overall catch must have also been a record, as there were so many varieties of quality fish caught in big numbers.

I also wanted to mention that we couldn't have had a better group of people fishing than what we had on this trip. It was a pleasure fishing with all of you.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

Where did all this carnage take place? Sounds like a fine trip with quality and quantity!


----------



## jcturnerjr (Feb 20, 2006)

All the carnage was at Gunnison. The majority of the yellowfin seemed to be hitting between 2-4 miles from the rig during the drift. The smaller blackfin were down at 150 feet but it was extremely difficult to get down to them due to the drift speed even using a 16oz diamond jig. 

The amount of flying fish was amazing. There were 4-5 flying fish within netting distance of the boat at all times. Any time you wanted live bait it was easy enough to catch it within a minute or so. Is was not uncommon to see half a dozen flying fish in the air at one time. There were several 10-15 minute periods during the night when you might see 3-4 separate fish a minute bust out of the water pouncing on a flying fish. It was a totally awsome sight that I will not soon forget. 

6 inch chrome/shiny colored poppers that were about the size of a large flying fish were the ticket. There were a couple of good fish caught on the big 12" tuna poppers and the Yummy Flying Fish but not nearly as many as on the smaller size 6" plastic poppers. 

Julian


----------



## Phantom Fisherman (Mar 28, 2005)

Great trip and great reports. Wish I could have been on that trip instead of the trip I made last weekend.

Phantom Fisherman


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Well my laptop froze up while I was loading the pics at the end of my long post so I wlll do this in stages this time from the much better desktop. First off I want to thank Rick for the use of his beautiful purple Avet SDS and acid rod for the drops and the SaltigaZ6000 on the Cape Fear for poppers. Also Dr Shark for helping me mark my line...it made a huge difference! It was great to meet the other 2coolers and I had a great time with landing my 1st legal AJ and 1st YFT. I would also like to thank Tom Hilton and the others who posted the Real Time Navigator info it made me feel great to hear we were going to Gunnison. BTW Capt Frank does have the service.

Our first stop was about 50 mi out to make bait where there were about 20-30 put in the tank. 2nd stop a few mi further out held no bait but lots of small AJ so I put on a 5oz Bentos jig and dropped to 100' and got a 15#AJ. Maybe 10 were legal and no snapper so we headed to Gunnison. On the fIrst drop I get cut off after having a fish on for about 2 min so I grab another 14 oz river 2 sea knife jig out of my pocket and drop back to 300' where I was immediately bit. This fish was not so lucky and I called "Fish On" and a deck hand came over to gaff the fish. I told him it was no monster and he could probably just wire him up. Well he looked over and called out YELLOWFIN which got me really excited. He sank the gaff and swung the fish on the deck and called FIRST FISH meaning 1st YFT.

I was really excited and got back to jigging. After making a numerous contribution to the bait box I showed a few of the newbies how to work their jigs and started for the poppers which was accounting for several YFT. I tie on a small 5" popper and get to work. Well the 1st one bent the hook and Rick gave me some better hooks and I got my 1st YFT on a popper! This fish bit only 10' from the boat and never got deeper than color. After almost 2 min the fish was gaffed. Final count for the night was a new 1 night record of 47 YFT!

The next day during the bottom drops I couldn't get anything other than a 4' shark.

Sea Crappie landed a beautiful black grouper.

Well Capt Frank decided that after the topwater marathon we would change the plan to go to Hoover/Diana and we were going back to Gunnison which was a popular decision. After the fliers showed I got the popper and cast out only to have the floro carbon leader break! Well I rerigged a new leader and quickly tied another popper and this time the knot pulled...thats what I get for "quickly" instead of properly. Well next drift the knot held but the deckhand couldn't get there fast enough and the fish made a 3rd dash under the boat and broke the spectra...0 for 3 . I rigged up a 6" blue and white snapper slapper cedar plug and on the next drift got my 3rd YFT! I headed up to the bow to get away from the crowd and the cedar plug also got me a 15-20# black. Well that was the last one I got but it sure kept me busy at the cleaning tables! 2nd night was 49 YFT and it was an epic topwater trip!

There were a few fish caught on chunks and I had 1 blowup on a live flier but he missed the hook.


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

hey i found this for you guys congrats to all.


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

All Hail the Big-E....wish I was there


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Just a heads up guys, there was talk at the dock about the Big E adding two long trips in December. If none of the already scheduled trips fit your schedule, you might call to ask about whether they opened up those trips. Signing up early will get you a good spot at the rail. 

DBG


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Well there is no doubt the juju stick Dr Shark picked up from the African medicine man a couple of months ago was well worth the investment. I was very skeptical when Dr Shark told me he was short of a couple of ingredients for his sure fire conkotion to grant us a great catch but none the less I headed out on Thursday to Amarillo to pick up some fresh antalope droppings, snake venom and a live chicken. I got back around midnight on Friday...just enough time for a nap before leaving on the trip. Well the recipe obvously worked!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wish i could go on one of those trips looks like a ton o fun----wow


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, the JuJu stick worked, but how about ole Sharkey's camera.. I am ready for some more pics of the trip.


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

For some reason I can't upload my pics.


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

Chris,
If you have them on your computer email me and I'll put them up.


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

You have to reduce them real small and use the mange attachments at the pottom of page. If they're too big they will tell you what size you need to make them. I use Microsoft photo editor. Good Luck


newman said:


> For some reason I can't upload my pics.


----------



## J3kings (May 30, 2006)

Well, what can I say "Get the Gaff!" That is what it was for everyone on the Big E this past Memorial Day Weekend Trip. It was a pleasure to meet all of you guys on this trip and hopefully we will see eachother on the water soon. Thanks to everyone who let me pick there brain and catch my first topwater Yellowfin Tuna which weighed 83#. That is my largest lifetime fish and I soon hope to break that record of mine on the next trip. Once again thanks and TIGHTLINES to all. Jason


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

BPitcher said:


> Chris,
> If you have them on your computer email me and I'll put them up.


You Have Mail!


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Welcome aboard Jason and thanks for posting the pic of me on the bow with the BFT.


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

Great pics. Keep them coming. Dr. Shark looks intense in that last picture.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

excellent trip guys!
Can't wait till oct.
-B


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

newman said:


> Welcome aboard Jason and thanks for posting the pic of me on the bow with the BFT.


What's that tiny white codpiece looking thing you are wearing? Does Rick approve of that?









Congrats to all on a great trip.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

*DrShark on the Big E*

You'll notice in the picture of DrShark that you can't see the pink speedo's he wears. 
I will say this about him, he makes a very good cup of coffee. :biggrin:


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

That is covering the purple paint because even with dark blue shorts the purple paint is still visible.  And no it does not wash off in a couple of days!



jig said:


> What's that tiny white codpiece looking thing you are wearing? Does Rick approve of that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jcturnerjr (Feb 20, 2006)

J3kings (Jason) did not tell the best part of the story about catching that 83# yellowfin. The fish had completely spooled him. All that was left was a loop and a knot. The fact that he got it in was amazing. A lesser fisherman (or a lesser knot) and that fish would have been long gone. 

I was constantly amazed at the quality of hard-core fishermen on this trip would have no problem at all sharing a spot on the rail with any of them. Just watching everyone and seeing (and trying to learn) the vast array of techniques (from brute force to pure finesse) made this more of an on-the-water classroom than a fishing trip. The fact that we slayed the fish was just icing on the cake. 

Julian


----------



## bluewater03c (Mar 19, 2006)

Awesome trip guys..Congrats to all. 

Can someone post a link or tell us where to get these "poppers"?????? Going on the June tuna run and would like to try some. I've already got tons of the Benthos jigs. Oh and where can I get some of the river 2 sea jigs...
Blue.


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

bluewater03c said:


> Awesome trip guys..Congrats to all.
> 
> Can someone post a link or tell us where to get these "poppers"?????? Going on the June tuna run and would like to try some. I've already got tons of the Benthos jigs. Oh and where can I get some of the river 2 sea jigs...
> Blue.


If you want to find a good selection of poppers I'd head to FTU (cut-rate).
What worked was: Yo-zuri Hydro poppers, Frenzy Angry poppers, and of course the Tuna-hunters. Warning - change the hooks on the Frenzys. I lost a nice fish to a bent hook.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

bluewater03c said:


> Awesome trip guys..Congrats to all.
> 
> Can someone post a link or tell us where to get these "poppers"?????? Going on the June tuna run and would like to try some. I've already got tons of the Benthos jigs. Oh and where can I get some of the river 2 sea jigs...
> Blue.


 Roy's in Corpus has a very good selection. Our friends at Frenzy has their own version and a very good flying fish.
Your looking for River to sea popper, Yozuri Bull Gt poppers and similar THROUGH WIRED poppers. You will need to chance the hooks (4X) and split rings (220lb owner).


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

nice haul guys.. one question - do you bleed out your tuna on the Big E?


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Ono Loco said:


> nice haul guys.. one question - do you bleed out your tuna on the Big E?


If you do it yourself before the crew beats the fish to death with an ax handle.


----------



## SNAPPERHEAD (Mar 17, 2005)

An awesome trip by any measure.Congrats to all. So many quality fish make it trip people will talk about for a long time. Some one really should send highlights to the Houston Chronicle. The Big E really puts Yellowfin extreme fishing on the map in texas now!


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Congrats.*

Guys, excellent haul. Looks like a lot of guys got broke in real good this weekend. Congratulations to all who went. I'll bet that icy-hot on the arms is in order for this crew.

I really love partyboat fishing in Texas. I'd venture to say that Capt. Frank ran the boat. He is a good Capt.

Lumberjack93


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Hey Jerry, the heart still beats long enough to bleed it after the beating. It is actually done on many (but not all) charter boats. Some call it a sin and others call it part of the process. I bled all of mine at the throat before they got carried away from me.


Snagged said:


> If you do it yourself before the crew beats the fish to death with an ax handle.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Say, where is a report from the Shark himself? I want to hear it from the horses mouth. 

Vance, come out come out wherever you are.

LJ93


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

Lumberjack93 said:


> Say, where is a report from the Shark himself? I want to hear it from the horses mouth.
> 
> Vance, come out come out wherever you are.
> 
> LJ93


i just sent the doctor an email. if not tonight, i expect a full report in the morning.


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

What did that bull dolphin weigh and was that person signed up for the star?


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

Tall Steve said:


> What did that bull dolphin weigh and was that person signed up for the star?


33lbs. 5oz....rick


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

The dolphin was a funny story... Tom Kaiser was on the stern waiting on the boat to tie up to a rig to drop down a big bait for AJ, he saw the bull come up and tossed his bait out but it didn't take it, it just looked. He reeled it in and then sent it out a little deeper, and whamo! The fight was on! It was awesome to watch.

Tom - DBG


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

*Pretty Fair Outing*

Ok Boys, here we are. I'am sure most on the board can see it was a successful outing in terms of numbers. Lots of Tunies, quite a few pups. If you want the numbers, visit Capt. Elliott's web site.

This trip had, what is referred to by the boat's crew, as a Bunch of Regulars. In reality it should be Ruffians. The key to success for the non Ruffians (thats everyone else) was one's ability to not be Bullied by their crouding tactics when it comes to top water fishing. They try to control the back corner quite aggressively, as well as the Lounge, and the Bunk Area.

There were some young bulls on this trip so I decided to team up with Mcgolfer (Oild Farts). We were after Big Fish. It was decided that Rick would Chunk and Jig and help a few Newbies learn the fine art of Jigging. I was going to cover the Top Water cause I needed to Christen the new Spinner Pole Rubin V made for my Stella 20K.

Now I knew the King of Popper Casting (Txseadog) was on board because he grabbed Minnows spot whe Ruehoo told TJ she would Castrate him if he tried to go and leave her behind. This was a major factor in determining my stratgy. I figured that sooner or later me and Txseadog were going to go to war so I grabbed the biggest Popper known to man and went to work practicing my casting and getting to know the Pole. This Txseadog Guy is known through the Gulf and most of the Atlantic for those of you who are not quite as familiar with what goes on outside our precise area. He has been referred to as the "Guru of Popper Slingers". When you watch the Ruffians tossing their Pea Shooters, and then look over at Txseadog using his custom outfits, it is very evident who the Boss Dog of the Bone Yard is. Hes Slinging his popper twice as far as the best of the Ruffians. He is know henseforth as "Slinger".

The first night started out kinda of slow and and gained momentum as the hours passed. I practiced casting the big popper while most others started catching Puppy Tunies (40# Class) on Pi** Ant little Poppers. I have always known that the bigger the bait the better chance for a bigger fish so I don't own any of the P A Poppers and didn't really care cause I needed to warm up with the cannon for the show down with "Slinger". By midnight Slinger hadn't made his move on me so I decided to catch some Z's. I was Pooped. Dark turned to Dawn and I came alive for the new Day.

I spent the entire Day trying to catch a Giant with Magnum Blue Runners and was nearly pulled overboard when I got my shot. Had I not dived for the deck it would have happened. Enough of that story. I was Ready for the 2nd night.

It finally rolled around and when I spoke to Mcgolfer about tactics he decided we should continue on as the previous night. So I go back to work for Bigger Tunnies with Magnum Poppers and again most of the Fish are being caught on P A Poppers. It was very evident that the P A Poppers were the way to go if one was satisfied with P A Tunnies. Its about midnight and up walks Slinger with that Custom Cannon and says "OK Hot Shot, lets see what you can do". Well folks, thats where Oh S*** first come from. I have known it was going to happen ever since Halloween. After a little knee knocking, and some Courage dug up from down deep I Said "You First Slinger". Off it goes with no more effort than a casual walk in the park. That big Tuna Hunter Chris in Galveston makes took off like a rocket. It was amazing to watch it rise as it approached the line between Light and Dark. It didn't look as though it was through climbing when it dissappeared into the Abyss of Darkness. Well it was evident I had my work cut out for me. Slinger turns with this Great Big Grin and says" OK Sonny, give it a shot". Big Mistake, I aint no Sonny and I've been practicing for hours throwing that Magnum Popper. Its show time and I just gotta get him. Off it goes into the Darkness and it was evident it was a draw. Slinger says he was off balance and can do better. He Slings another and its on the way to Jupitor. I got someone up top watching where they land as you can see further from the top deck on the Big E. My turn and guess what. A draw. It continues and after a few times around I know I can't whip Slinger but I can keep up and both Bo and George, for you Newbies, thats "George, the one that paints his genitals purple". would have even been proud. That has been my driving forse since Slinger Stompped my A** back last Oct. finally some bigger fish start showing up and and Bellyup gets his 118# (on a Tuna Hunter). Mcgolfers catching and I start getting bit on my Tuna Hunter. At the end of the show the Old Farts got their fish but we just couldn't put anything over 80# on the deck.

Hats off to everyone on this trip. Wouldn't you know that it was a Poacher that came up here from Corpus along with 3 other Poachers and snagged the biggest fish. After spending some time around the Poachers I determined that from now on I will refer to them as "Our Poachers". Tom, Scott, Jerry, and Richard, I look forward to fishing with you guys again. Good catch Scott. Jason, "Great Performance". I am certain you will become a legend within the very near future. Same to you BPitcher. Look out boys cause these two Young Guns are on the rise. I am certain we will see many Great Performances from the two again.

I've bored you enough now. I see first light so I think I'll go fix another Espresso, snort a line of Heifer Dust, and go see if I can't terriorize some little old ladies today. Chris Called last night and I'll head down to Galveston to pick up my new Big Boy jigging Rod. Islander Custom Tackle has their First Shippment of The "Dragonfly" Jigging Rods that came in yesterday.

I'am sorry for not taking the pictures I promised but there was too much salt mist for me to chance ruining the equipment. Will have to be another time which will be many. Later, Drshark


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

Great report Vance, I always like reading your spin on things!

I've read a lot about these "Ruffians" on different boards. Did you guys know any of them, were they together, are they on any of the big 3 boards?

Not moving or not doing the tuna shuffle seems like daytrippers to me.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Ragman said:


> Great report Vance, I always like reading your spin on things!
> 
> I've read a lot about these "Ruffians" on different boards. Did you guys know any of them, were they together, are they on any of the big 3 boards?
> 
> Not moving or not doing the tuna shuffle seems like daytrippers to me.


 Tom,
That group needs to be straightened out by the boat captian with some drastic action. At this point I have reservations about recomending the boat.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

Vance,

The goal of the Corpus fisherman was to bring home some YFT. By no means did we every have any intentions whatsoever of poaching your eggs. 

Looking forward to the October trip!


----------



## Dinho (May 14, 2006)

I second Shark and Snagged on the 'ruffians' although I wouldnt call them that, I would just call them spoiled brats. Ruffian seems to give them "toughness" and they are not so much tough as much as they are rude. I tried to get in on the topwater at the back of the boat and these five or six jerks all crowded me out and slung comments like, "you like putting your head close to a helicopter blade" *** is that suppossed to mean?

However, there were some nice people that I met for the first time, SeaCroppie, DeepBlueGulf, Snagged, John J, a couple of young guys who actually wore the same clothes the whole trip (bet that bunk had funk). The deckhands were trying their best and the second captain, John, was cool too. 

As far as those ruffians, I figure they are that way because they've been somebody's punk all their lives. How hard is it to be courteous? 

I did spend some time in the lounge, next to them, and they were a catty bunch, they even had nicknames for you DrShark, I tried to start polite time passing conversation with them, but they were not having it, thats cool, I dont need shiatty people in my life, its just too bad I had to share this trip boat with those fools, and the July 4th trip last year, this is the second time I coincide with the jerk patrol.

And those of you who know first mate Rod, he is "no longer with the company".....


----------



## CharlieR (Feb 18, 2006)

Dr shark

Ever report you post on this board is negative, you don't have any thing good to say about Capt Frank, the crew,the operation in general or the guys that were going on this boat before you decided to come along and straighten this operation out.

You complain about the Ruffians takeing space in the dineing area, not standing back and giving you a 20 circle to cast from, and generally seem unhappy with most everything.

You pile your gear in the dineing area and on this trip you took a bed that had someones stuff on it to claim that spot. Shame on you! You want to talk about courtesy but you don't seem to have any yourself.

Capt Elliots, Frank and LA run a great operation, there are many happy coustomers that go on The Big E every year, it seems that you are not one of them. 

The happy customers and The Ruffians will be on the Big E long after you fade into the sunset and the sooner the better!


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

This could get interesting...


Someone wanna elaborate on what happened with Ron?


----------



## Dinho (May 14, 2006)

Charlie, without question, we are all entitled to our own opinions and this forum lets us share them for the most part. 

Unlike you, I would rather that little bratty group fade into the sunset rather than anybody else. Life is too **** short for rude people.

I spent a lot of time in the lounge during the trip, I did not see Dr. Shark in there but once, I dont think he had his gear down there. If you are upset about people taking their gear into the lounge, that would be me,I know I did have mine there. I took a cue from the bratty bunch, if they can have their stuff down there, why not me? Was that you that kept asking the captain to address the boat on the matter? 

I dont follow your statement about Dr.Shark always posting negative reports, to me what he said about that group of was pretty accurate. Why is it an issue to you? Or are you a part of that little clique?

DrShark puts his flavor on what he posts, good on him for that, if you dont like the taste, ignore his posts. Personally, his posts are amusing to me. 

And as always, feel free to ignore my post if it gets your panties in a bunch.


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

What I noticed was a group of anglers who totally disregarded Capt Frank's REPEATED request to take their fishing rods out of the dining/lounge area when moving from spot to spot which prevented many from being able to eat inside and had to eat on the upper deck holding your food while sitting on an icechest. 

I have seen Dr Shark move gear on the Feb trip for others to sit and not tell them to "****** off and find somewhere else" which is what someone up front told me. I had one guy while casting off the stern rubbing my shoulder when he had plenty of room on his left side so I told him I would remove my fishing belt if he wanted to keep rubbing to make sure he got the right spot. He stopped. I only had those 2 brief instances but they didn't want to socialize with others or teach newbies.

As far as other accusations I can't answer for or defend as I don't know.


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Dinho said:


> Was that you that kept asking the captain to address the boat on the matter?
> 
> And as always, feel free to ignore my post if it gets your panties in a bunch.


I mentioned it to Larry 1 time after I heard a few guys talking about it and not wanting to fish the boat in the future and I didn't want any bad publicity for the Big E.

It takes a whole lot to get my panties in a bunch


----------



## Dinho (May 14, 2006)

Chris, I forgot to mention you as one of the people I enjoyed meeting in person, I do feel a little sheepish that I followed the bad example set and put my gear in the lounge, my bad for that. I did sleep on the bunk above Dr. Shark and I think the Dr. needs a RX for a sleep apnea study. 

Carlos


----------



## Margarita Mojo (Jan 30, 2006)

When I went on the Big E for the first time at the end of March, there was a large group of people that put there gear in the sitting area. I don't agree that it is the place for that, but I would say that the whole trip, I might have sat in there for 15 min. When I did, I just pushed someones stuff to the side and sat down. If I would have been told to leave, I would have politely said I was not done eating and would have continued to eat. If someone would have decided to physically move me, all I have to say is they would have nowhere to run. I am as polite as I need to be. This group of people act they way as a group apparently and I would guess they might act a bit different in a one on one situation. I am way too old at 40 to sweat the small stuff. I do my own thing as I want and I would have to say that I had a blast on my first trip. There was nothing anyone was gonna say or do to ruin my trip. I do agree that Capt Elliots should address the issues that were brought up as they are legitimate concerns. While all the bickering is going on, I will be up top sipping a cold beer or a frozen margarita!! Peace Out! See some of yall on Cinco, we wont have to worry about it then anyway. I am taking a 30 hr trip the end of August, so I may or may not have a story to tell on that one! Where's the love man!

Joe


----------



## CharlieR (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry Dihno I'm not taking the bait.


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

Charlie I have to agree with the Shark on this one except the guys he's talking about aren't ruffians in my book. They are arrogant A-holes. They whole bunch of them couldn't beat their way out of a wet paper bag. The Capt. says we're drawing 5 names at a time to troll. Then the tall skinny idiot with the stupid looking hat you guys know the one, walks back there and drops his line in with everyone elses. His number was not called he just thinks he can do what he wants. Why don't all 40 people follow his lead the next time and drop a line off the stern. There are a couple more little pansies in his possie who think they can do what ever they want. Screw the Capts. orders I definately agree with the Shark the Capt. needs to squash these p_ssies. They are the same ones hogging the corners etc. I say we become as arrogant as they and we'll see comes out on top. Maybe the next time they get a fish on I become accidently tangled again and again. I was not on this trip, but the first one I was on and the last one had the same people on it. I saw them in the photos. Leopards don't change their spots!:hairout:


----------



## bud12 (Nov 14, 2005)

The group you refer to as the ruffians did not have the side tables that held the rods & reels the whole trip. that was a differt bunch actually 2 seperate parties.Assumptions are realy not needed & often wrong. If some one were to have a problem they should address it then & there. w/ those they feel have wronged them. Things would be worked out & this meaningless drival would be a mute point . IT WAS THE BEST TRIP EVER & SHOULD BE ONLY REMEMBERED FOR THAT., Enjoy the moment, then move on life is far too short to rehash negative events


----------



## jcturnerjr (Feb 20, 2006)

I sat with the "ruffians" and found them extremely polite and helpful. By the time I got on the boat and got my gear stowed, there were no more seats in the galley area. Allan offered me a seat when he saw me looking for one. The "ruffians" were more than happy to share their food and knowledge to anyone that walked by. On several occations I saw Allan and Larry GIVE very expensive lures to newbies to use with the express comment "If you still have it at the end of the trip I would like to have it back, but if you loose it, don't think twice about it. Go have fun and good luck." Three of four times they offered up rigs to me to try.

As bud12 said, the guy with all the poles was not part of that group. Allan, Larry, Bill, etc ususally had their tackle box on the table but 90% of the time they were digging into it making leaders, fixing flying fish, etc. They made it very clear that they would be happy to move their tackle boxes if more table-space was needed.

During the trip, at no time did I ever see anyone up in the forward area looking for a seat or a place to eat. Since someone was pretty much always in the bunk, on the top-deck, etc, there always seemed to be at least one spot to sit down at all times. That just did not seem like a problem. 

As for hogging the stern, I don't know much about that since I avoided it since it seemed like such a madhouse. I spent most of my time on the side deck side-arming poppers with newman, snagged, STxFisherman and a few otrher. Even when I was up on the bow, I don't know how many times I had a big tuna popper go whizzing by my ear. This whole casting thing just seemed incredibly dangerous to me. In that respect, I think I really prefer the Captain John policy of no overhand casting. 

During the first night, the "6 ruffians" accounted for something like 60%+ of the yellowfins caught. I don't think that was so much a matter of the fact that they had "the best spot" but because Larry was the one that discovered the success of using the small tuna poppers. He told the rest of the group (and anyone else that was wiling to listen) and they all switched to the small tuna poppers as well (and subsequently started catching yellowfin). 

Just the observation of a 52 hour newbie. I incredibly enjoyed this trip and I am sorry that others did not feel the same.

Julian


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Wow great photos, nice fish...Thanks for sharing with us too!!!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Is there a place on the Big E to store unused tackle, rod setups? How does everyone keep track of the fish they catch?


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

Store everything on the top deck. They staple tags to the fish gills.


WilliamH said:


> Is there a place on the Big E to store unused tackle, rod setups? How does everyone keep track of the fish they catch?


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

Hey Julian- thanks for your perspective. When casting poppers, I always look behind me before I begin to load my rod, but I always YELL "Going out!" before I make a cast. I also make eye contact with anyone in the general area that may not have heard me or may be focusing on some other action.

Tackle storage is up on the top deck with rod holders, but they do allow milk crates. That's for the large, bulky stuff, rods, etc.

But I'm glad to hear some of the galley tables being used for a rigging area to help newbies upgrade their lures, tackle etc.


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 16, 2005)

Sounds like some guys needed a A** whooping on this trip. I wouldn't have put up the s**t some of you ****ys took. One good punch will stop all the C**P that happened to you guys.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

CharlieR said:


> Dr shark
> 
> Ever report you post on this board is negative, you don't have any thing good to say about Capt Frank, the crew,the operation in general or the guys that were going on this boat before you decided to come along and straighten this operation out.
> 
> ...


CR,
Your way off base with Shark on this one, he has praised that operation to an excess.
This group or groups will cost Elliot's money in customers who will be advised not to ride the boat because of them. The statement from the Captian was that all tackle and food belonged on the top deck, personal gear belonged in the bunk storage space. That not being enforced by the captian and crew reflects on Elliots operation.
There would be enough seating in the galley for everyone to sit down and eat, bs, or repair tackle except for tackle, food and clothing on the benchs.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

gunsmoke said:


> Sounds like some guys needed a A** whooping on this trip. I wouldn't have put up the s**t some of you ****ys took. One good punch will stop all the C**P that happened to you guys.


 Yes and no. It's up to the Captian and his crew to enforce rules. Taking a swing at someone will get you in serious trouble on anybodies boat.


----------



## CharlieR (Feb 18, 2006)

Snagged

I do very little posting on forums although I follow and am a member of several. I felt compelled to respond to Dr Sharks post. This is the same guy that pushed the deck hand Rod with out a word of an appoligy or even I'm sorry, will put his fishing rod in a rod holder on the rail during the bite and walk away from the rail leaving the dead rod for others to fish around and on this trip moved on to a bunk that had clearly been claimed. Then in his post he calls people ruffins, ironic wouldn't you say. There can all ways be improvements in any operation and rules can be improved and have better enforcement. It would suit me if everone was handed a set of rules for the boat when they picked up their numbers, and the ones who break those rules were thrown over the side to swim back. Prehaps if some of the people that were on this trip feel they have some productive ideas for change they should approach Capt Cassy and ask for those changes. It seems to me rule changes and calling people ruffins are two seperate issues especially since so many people commit some infractions. As you well know the Big E is a party boat not a private charter, every body is expected to fish with 39 people they may or may not know while tolerating the ones they find not so pleasent. To my knowlege all party boats are loaded by number the sooner you pay the better the spot, that seems to be universal. I used private charter for a long time and it was very plesant to fish with a small group of my friends but the smaller boats just don't have the range the Big E does. So I now go on the Big E where people are called ruffins or worse!


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

Not sure I would start a fist fight on a boat 200 miles out in the gulf. I guess I too am a p*ssy. If I am ever in a situation on a boat where that becomes necessary, and captain/crew know about it, I won't be back. I go to fish, not fight. 

Capt Elliots is absolutely first class, but they do need to address some of these recurring situations or I believe it will hurt them in the long run. I don't seem to hear of this kind of situation on any other long range trips in Texas, nor on the San Diego fleet. What gives here? I recall a thread last year about some of the guys fishing undersize gear and taking way to long to land fish. ****** everyone off, missing the bite and all, but apparently was tolerated because they were "regulars" (deckhand's words, not mine). 

I agree with CharlieR that they need some rules so everyone understands the playing field. If you don't follow, you don't fish, even if you are a repeat customer. It is all too often that we tell Newbies that the first thing they have to learn is how to stand up to the regulars, and some frustrated fishermen even posted don't listen to the Capt., or you'll get screwed out of bait, fishing spot, seat, etc. That just should not be the case.

So what happened to Rod? I really liked him. Did he get in a fight?


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

CR,
Party boat rules work well if they are applied equally and enforced. Personal conduct and respect among fisherman in group fishing will improve any trip. Hogging limited space or failing to follow reasonable rules on a partyboat will make it unplesant. This/these group/groups of "regulars" are making trips unplesant.


----------



## astecky (Dec 15, 2005)

I would like to make a few comments about the regulars (now known as ruffians) that were on the Big E and the accusations that were made:
1) there were four (4) regulars on this trip. Not 8, not 9.....FOUR! How in the hell can 4 guys cause so much trouble? We (yes, I am a ruffian) took up all the space in the lounge. We hogged the bunk area. We hogged the back of the boat. FOUR of us did all that. Amazing isn't it? 
2) people need to get the facts before they make accusations or jump on the bandwagon.
3) 3 of the 4 ruffians (I was one of them) were fishing almost exclusively in the rear starboard throwing plugs with spinning gear. There isn't a lot of room back there. If someone came over to fish that area they squeezed in. They didn't get any dirty looks, they didn't hear any comments from us. They FISHED! Was it tight...absolutely. Did some of them ask questions? Yes and they got answers.
4) after the trip 4 people came up to me and said it was a pleasure fishing with me and will look forward to doing it again. No one said you hogged that fishing area; you hogged the lounge; you hogged the bunk area.
5) the definition of ruffian is: a brutal person; a bully. Seriously, do you think these 4 "ruffians" bullied the 36 other fisherman? Come on guys. Before you listen to someone's BS rhetoric think about what might be the reason for the accusations. 
6) for the 3 years that I have been fishing with Capt. Eliott's this kind of garbage never came up. Everyone fished together in a friendly, cooperative manner. Then all of a sudden towards the end of last year someone starts slinging the BS accusations. Why? Did the "ruffians" all of a sudden get out of control, brutalizing the other fisherman? Absolutley not. Or, did someone decide to stir up trouble because, perhaps, he wasn't getting his way? Maybe. It sure needs to stop.
7) we all go on these trips to fish and visit with some friends with common interests. We need to put an end to this **** and learn to get along and COMMUNICATE in an intelligent and dignified manner.


----------



## astecky (Dec 15, 2005)

Julian, thanks for the kind comments. You will forever be branded as a traitor to DRSHARK. 
I will look forward to fishing with you again. Go easy on the spending.
Good luck to you and your wife and the new arrival. I got a kick out of seeing how proud your wife was of you and your catch.
Alan


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

I have three questions regarding this trip:


Who is Ron?
What happened to him?
Do you have to pass through metal detectors before you board?

Comefrom?


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

Rod is the lead deck hand nice guy always an asset to the crew, ready to lend a hand. Hopefully he will reconsider. Hopefully Larry will take over for him if he in fact decides to leave. Larry is a great deck hand also.



ReefDonkey said:


> I have three questions regarding this trip:
> 
> Who is Ron?
> What happened to him?
> ...


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Hey Guys, great reports and pics! Looks like it was a super, super trip. I just don't know if it is for me though, the boat is harder to fish (for me) than most I have fished on due to the things mentioned - (limited casting space on rear, much more hull area for the fish to rub off on, etc...I suppose I just need more trips on it to get accustomed (have only been that one trip last year).

This one certainly sounded like an awesome trip.

Earl


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

astecky said:


> I would like to make a few comments about the regulars (now known as ruffians) that were on the Big E and the accusations that were made:
> 1) there were four (4) regulars on this trip. Not 8, not 9.....FOUR! How in the hell can 4 guys cause so much trouble? We (yes, I am a ruffian) took up all the space in the lounge. We hogged the bunk area. We hogged the back of the boat. FOUR of us did all that. Amazing isn't it?
> 2) people need to get the facts before they make accusations or jump on the bandwagon.
> 3) 3 of the 4 ruffians (I was one of them) were fishing almost exclusively in the rear starboard throwing plugs with spinning gear. There isn't a lot of room back there. If someone came over to fish that area they squeezed in. They didn't get any dirty looks, they didn't hear any comments from us. They FISHED! Was it tight...absolutely. Did some of them ask questions? Yes and they got answers.
> ...





Snagged said:


> CR,
> Party boat rules work well if they are applied equally and enforced. Personal conduct and respect among fisherman in group fishing will improve any trip. *Hogging limited space or failing to follow reasonable rules on a partyboat will make it unplesant. This/these group/groups of "regulars" are making trips unplesant*.


Please read the quote in bold. The major complaint was the storing of gear/tackle in the galley. There is no reason for that to occur.
Why wasn't this gear/tackle properly stowed in the proper areas?
Why wasn't the Captian's orders to remove this gear/tackle followed?


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

I was wondering what was taking so long....


----------



## SNAPPERHEAD (Mar 17, 2005)

Heres a post from the DEC. Big E trip....seems to me like different people are seeing some of the same things.

OBIEWAN57 said.......

*Big E Dec 9-11, for the Newbies after tuna* 
I had to get all the gear desalted before I could sit down at the computer, got that done. I felt that I was fairly well prepared for a newbie. I had Penn 15Kg two speed reel, 9500ss reel, and torium 30 upgraded reel...I had 10 Frenzy fliers, 30 diamond jigs, 10 knife jigs, 5/o demon hooks, and more. I was just not destined for beginners luck on this trip.

To all those I got to watch fighting their tuna, thank you it was well worth the trip to watch and learn how the tuna fight goes as well as boat operations. Every Newbie needs to experience a good trip.

My post is to the newbies so they will not go on board thinking things will be done in an expected way, it all comes about as the lure suggests...in a "Frenzy"

My take of the trip....

I was a rookie on the Dec 9-11 Big E trip. I learned a lot that I would like to pass on to the future rookies. Now some might think that because I did not get a hook up that my report is negative, wrong&#8230; I have hooked up with 75 pound fish before, just not a tuna. While a hook up would have been nice it would not have changed my opinion of how the trip unfolded. 

I chunked as I had been told to do, I fished plugs as long as I could throw the spinner, and I jigged with assist hooks. I watched how others did it. My tuna just was not around for me. No problem.

Some of the reports you are seeing say "I" did this and "He" did that&#8230;forgetting that there were 40 people on board the boat. You got to remember you are on a party boat not a charter of friends. This will help you prepare for the fact that no one on board is going to freely offer you any friendly advice.

For the rookies&#8230;.

You will get a lecture of how things should unfold on the trip&#8230;plug your ears and do not listen and then you will not feel you are going against the captain that way.

When they tell you to put your tackle and coolers on the upper deck, don't do it&#8230;do like the veterans do&#8230;take your gear to the eating area and throw it on one of the benches to lay claim to that area, so no one has room to sit down and eat. But, you will have the advantage of not having to go up to the upper deck to change lures or retie after a break off. 

Do not worry about picking a spot on the boat. They say you fish anywhere at night in the tuna bite and your spot is for the day time fishing around the rigs. Forget it; there were people in my spot before I could pick up a rod. Nobody listened to the captain on anything.

The captain said pull your lines up we are going to move for another drift at night, then he said as soon as we get this hook up landed we will be moving. Being a rookie I listened to the captain again, but if you will be a rookie in the future put those plugs in your ears when the captain talks. My group of five pulled our lines out and as soon as we did a deck hand was in our spot casting (on the downwind side of the boat). I did tell the co-captain after about 45 minutes of others fishing that I did not care what the captain said I was going back to fishing; he said "I don't blame you". Of course like always when the first hookups were boated someone else hooked up, then someone else, so our move came about 1-2 hours later.

My advice is to do like the Quatro bunch, go with friends that are willing to help you. I heard them telling their newbie's on their trip not to worry they would show them how to do it. You do not hear that on a Big E charter, in fact the veterans greet you with cold shoulders in my opinion. Being fishing guide myself I have some insight on how you treat customers as well as fellow fishermen (and women). You cannot expect any help from deck hands that are 80% rookies themselves.

Our captain caught a tuna and lost another one. I was told by someone before the trip that the captain would be able to tell where the fish were suspended and would let us know. To my knowledge never once did the captain tell us how deep the fish were suspended, then maybe he didn't know. In the second night several people chose to go lay down about 11 pm and get back up about 3 am. So, once again I am thinking the captain had no idea a storm was coming or surely he would have advised us of such and we would have continued fishing instead of taking a break. So when we got up at 3 am we had to head in because of 10 foot waves and horizontally blowing rain.

Captain said not to be getting into the bait tanks, that if you needed live bait (which there were very few) that you should tell a deck hand and they will get it for you. Wrong.

The veterans got what bait there was. In fact my group put about 5 live baits in the hole and when we wanted to use one they were all gone. So do not listen to the captain.

I would like to say the Big E is a nice boat, clean, and great in bad waters. I just think the operation of the trip would be better with a Captain with some authority for his own rules. Once again, this report is for any newbie's out there planning a trip on the Big E in hopes that they will be better prepared for what to expect when they get on board at the dock. Captain Elliot's operation is a great service and I will use them again, it just will not be on a 48 hour open tuna trip.


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

*Check Post 42*

See 4th Pic. Guy in front with White Cap and Orange T. Hes not the one I'am talking about. Hes good fisherman and I hope to fish with him. Next time I'am gonna get his name. Hope like hell hes not CharlieR. If he is I guess I'll forgive him for not being able to read. Drshark

Cassey, read some of this Garbage and I think we will all go out of our way to meet in the middle somewhere and all have much more fun. I can't ever remember not having a ball on the Big E.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

SNAPPERHEAD said:


> Heres a post from the DEC. Big E trip....seems to me like different people are seeing some of the same things.


That's the post I was referring to above. There is definately a problem, even if certain people only perceive it as such. But I think it can be resolved, but only by Capt. Elliots by laying down some simple rules so a few people do not (intentionally or unintentionally) create such a negative perception among others. (I really believe most of this is not intentional, and if people realized they were negatively affecting the rest of the boats fishing they would not do so.)

1) You should fish with a minimum line class appropriate for the situation. If you hook a big fish on undersize tackle, intentionally or not, you have 1 hour to land it if the bite is off. Capt. makes the call. (this sounds subjective but the situations I have seen are blatent and obvious.)

2) If you are casting off the back deck, cast, then move down immediately to allow another to cast.

3) Store your rods outside, no exceptions.

4) No poles left unattended in the rail rod holders.

5) coolers go upstairs, no exceptions. Under the seats are for gear.

6) Any other rules that the captain or crew determine is appropriate will be followed. Anyone else have any ideas?

This negative perception cannot be good publicity. I cannot help but notice this post has already been viewed by SEVEN THOUSAND people. It is almost in the top 20 viewed posts ever. It started off as the best free advertising ever for a class operation and has ended in what is likely to be bad publicity that has to have some negative affect. Hopefully someone there can take this thread as some construtive comments and make a few simple changes in policy on the long range trips. Everyone would likely come out ahead.

And no one has said what happened to Rod.


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

*Julian, A Traitor?*

Not hardly. Julians a Poacher, along with Tom, Scott, and Jerry. All those Poachers are welcome in my neighborhood any time. Julian is probably right. I'll take back Ruffians and just say a "few" of the so called "regulars" are Pea Shooters and Dilbert Heads and can go cut bait. Trust me, they know which ones I'am referring to. If everyone thinks I should, then I'll do just that. Have Capt. Cassey call me and tell me I'am not welcome anymore. Frank already told me the babbies came crying to him about that awful Drshark. Sorry for all the fuss. Now I have to go get ready, cause I'll be back out there again this weekend with out the Pea Shooters. I don't guess I'll fish this board the rest of this week. Look out Gunnison, Red Hawk, Hoover, and Diana. We ain't bringing no Pea Shooters. Only Cannons. With All My Love and Affections, Simply Yours, Drshark



astecky said:


> Julian, thanks for the kind comments. You will forever be branded as a traitor to DRSHARK.
> I will look forward to fishing with you again. Go easy on the spending.
> Good luck to you and your wife and the new arrival. I got a kick out of seeing how proud your wife was of you and your catch.
> Alan


----------



## nicholasotto7 (May 9, 2006)

*Big E Trip*

The last post is exactly correct about the best advertizing and now a terrible ad. I have been considering booking this trip. I have fished my whole life but have never caught any tuna. I thought this might be the perfect trip. I wanted to find a couple buddies to go but they all say that they do not think they are up for a 52 hour trip. So I had just about decided that I would go alone and just meet new people to fish with and have a great time. Regardless of who we know we are all getting on the boat for the same reason. To have a good time, catch alot of fish, meet new people, make new friends and FISH!!!!!!!!

After reading this report I am having second thoughts.

Growing up here and being here for 27 years I have been on captain elliots boats before and have always had a great time. I have never been on a trip like this and if it makes people that misreable I think I will just have to consider staying at home.


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

*Don't!!!!! Stay at home that is.*

Book it, you will love it. I guarantee it. I have never had a bad trip on the big E. I have been on 5 now since October, and each was a blast. This is the one week out of the year that "Regulars" get to show their Overies. It will all be back to normal by this weekend. I have made quite a few Great New Friends from this boat. Drshark (Non-Regular) LOL



nicholasotto7 said:


> The last post is exactly correct about the best advertizing and now a terrible ad. I have been considering booking this trip. I have fished my whole life but have never caught any tuna. I thought this might be the perfect trip. I wanted to find a couple buddies to go but they all say that they do not think they are up for a 52 hour trip. So I had just about decided that I would go alone and just meet new people to fish with and have a great time. Regardless of who we know we are all getting on the boat for the same reason. To have a good time, catch alot of fish, meet new people, make new friends and FISH!!!!!!!!
> 
> After reading this report I am having second thoughts.
> 
> Growing up here and being here for 27 years I have been on captain elliots boats before and have always had a great time. I have never been on a trip like this and if it makes people that misreable I think I will just have to consider staying at home.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

Nicholas, sent you a PM. There is obviously a lot of passion in the tuna game, as you can tell. There is a reason for this. It has its ups and downs, but the only real regret will be not trying it. I promise you that.


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

> This negative perception cannot be good publicity. I cannot help but notice this post has already been viewed by SEVEN THOUSAND people. It is almost in the top 20 viewed posts ever. It started off as the best free advertising ever for a class operation and has ended in what is likely to be bad publicity that has to have some negative affect. Hopefully someone there can take this thread as some construtive comments and make a few simple changes in policy on the long range trips. Everyone would likely come out ahead


I have caught tuna, my tactics are different from the GOM style. Every tuna I've caught has been off of ST.Thomas, in smaller boats with 3-6 people on board. Not too long ago I asked alot of questions (may have been on another board) about this "party boat fishing thing. All I heard was praises about the cast of characters, Big-E and crew on these trips. Since then I have tried once and failed to get on and put myself and my son on two lists to go on the Big-e. I sure hope someone addresses these issues with Casey and the Capt. Elliott's guys before I drop 2 grand on the trip and buy another 2 grand of gear I will only use with this style of tuna fishing.
I assume that fishing in a charter situation will be different, but I don't know for sure. It seems that if the Captain says "lines up" you should get 'em up. If the Capt. say's get yer gear outside it should go outside.

I'll keep watching this topic and hope to see some resolution.

Thank you all for the pic's and reports though. In the mean time let's all go fishing...


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

Is it all over? Can I go home now?


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

g'night jig


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

word-doctor said:


> Scott, foregive me saying this, but you must be one he&& of a fisherman to bat that high an average (landed-hookup ratio). WTG!


The good kharma gods were with me on this trip. I had a shocking hook up and land ratio on this trip. It was just one of those trips where everything went right and nothing really wrong.


----------



## meltheton (Mar 29, 2005)

SNAPPERHEAD said:


> An awesome trip by any measure.Congrats to all. So many quality fish make it trip people will talk about for a long time. Some one really should send highlights to the Houston Chronicle. The Big E really puts Yellowfin extreme fishing on the map in texas now!


I agree these trips are world class. They could gain national attention easily w/ an article in a major mag. (SWS). West coast tuna guys would love it, and east coast. Now, that may not be the kind of attention you want these trips to receive, but w/ the direction the snapper fishery is taking, it may be what is neede to keep the party boat fleet afloat in this area. Could the resource stand up to that kind of pressure? I don't know. The vessel is certainly a world class party boat.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Are any of you guys going to be on the 52hr next Wednesday?


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

This is THE best platform (as far as party boats go) anywhere in Texas, Louisiana and probably many other GOM states.

After taking many trips on the only other boats available (always had great trips btw), I was ecstatic to find out that someone decided to invest in a boat that in my opinion, is the best and has one of the top Captains in Capt. Frank.

This multi-day tuna fishing is still relatively new around here and we ALL are going thru expected growing pains. 

It's up to us (anyone who fishes these trips) and the Capt/Crew to ensure that everyone learns/teaches the best ways to do everything from equipment to service to method to cleaning to EVERYTHING so that we all can continue to enjoy the special resources our Gulf of Mexico offers us.

To All that haven't experienced this trip, but are thinking about it, I encourage to just step up and at least do it once.

Don't be shy about asking (and expecting to receive input) about any questions you have before your trip and especially while you're out on the boat.

We as paying crew members need to do a better job of making sure the trip is the best it can be, regardless of how many fish are caught. 

Anytime you see an opportunity to help or offer advice, just do it!

Relax everybody!


----------



## CharlieR (Feb 18, 2006)

Shark

Sorry I didn't respond back to you right away, you are absolutely right I am a slow reader, I don't comprehend well and at my age I'm afraid I'm getting a little senile. BUT that wasn't my biggest problem, I hate to admit it but I drank up all my welfare money and Ma Bell turned off my phone service and alas I was off line again. BUT being the resourceful person I am I hitched a ride over to my cousins trailer house, he's there now, they let him out a couple of days ago, just luck luck on my part I guess, he never stays out long, any back to what I started to say, I ramble some times you know. Well I got a six pack,two packs of cigrettes and enough money to have my phone turned back on, BUT as luck would have it I couldn't get a ride back this way. WELL I ran out of beer before I finished walking to the 24 hour Krogers to get my phone turned back on, " Boy " did I get dry. Luckily I had a half case in the ice box Soooo life is good again.

After reading your last post, you explaining everything and all I now realize this has been a tragic case of mistaken idenity, silly me I had you mixed up with a person who on 12/19/05 made a post under Big E Dec 9 - 11, post # 38 that stated a whopping tip 10% and plus if no fish were lost a the gaff!

These kid stay up long hours, they work very hard and get very little thanks for it. Some of them have never seen a gaff before they get on that boat. I've heard first hand the abuse they get if they don't land the fish. In particular the front of the boat is dark and hard for them to make the gaff. Does anyone think if these kids had an easier way to make money that they would not do so? And is it so important that having enjoyed the pleasure of the fight that every one be boated? 

And I had you mixed up with a guy with red hair and a green shirt, you know the one the crew talks about behind his back. Sorry my mistake.

After you explained your good relationship with Rod I now realize you have probably had him over for Tea and Crumets on many occasions. How presumptuous on my part to think otherwise.

Lastly about that awful bunk incident, I must surely be wrong again, just because the guy that marked that bunk was about 15 numbers ahead of you loading the boat probably has no bearing on anything. It indeed looks like I have been just plain wrong on all counts.

I would like to offer my humble apology and admit to this forum my ignorance for which I am so ashamed. I can only hope you are a big enough of a person to forgive me for my stupid behavior and short sightness and let a sinner like me become one of your trainees so that I too may become a great Tuna Fisherman or prhaps, dare I even allow myself to think of it, to be raised above the huddle masses to the exalted status of " SPORTSMAN ". Well I guess the last one is asking a little too much for a fool like myself.

But enough of this small talk. I've got to try to post this and slip over to my other cousins double wide before my wife wakes up. Cousin is not very pretty until she gets her teeth in but BOY does she treat me good, if you know what I mean! However my old lady is just a tad bit short sighted about her, I don't quite understand why,we are all double first cousins Soooo I don't see why see is so dog gone jelaous. Besides that half case is just about gone, can't think of a better reason to get moving.

You new friend and trainee

Charlie Roberts


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

wow, this thread was a fun, interesting read. that last post was funny too. sounds like a bunch of alpha's butting heads cause it is illegal to throw the others off the top of the hill. in this day and age the best way to be an alpha without going to jail is to get along with all the others.  DrShark I think you are a regular with once a month trips on bigE. charlie, you are pretty funny. I think communication is the key to success, just kiss and make up on the next trip.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

Argo said:


> wow, this thread was a fun, interesting read. that last post was funny too. sounds like a bunch of alpha's butting heads cause it is illegal to throw the others off the top of the hill. in this day and age the best way to be an alpha without going to jail is to get along with all the others.  DrShark I think you are a regular with once a month trips on bigE. charlie, you are pretty funny. I think communication is the key to success, just kiss and make up on the next trip.


NO!!! Don't do the kiss and make up thing....that would ruin the Big E forever! Brokeback fishermen??? Hell no!!!


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

Somebody post more pictures of the fishing on the boat!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

So what reel do you guys recommend for casting poppers? The **** ant ones, not the magnums!! [runs]


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

CharlieR said:


> Sorry I didn't respond back to you right away, you are absolutely right I am a slow reader, I don't comprehend well and at my age I'm afraid I'm getting a little senile. BUT that wasn't my biggest problem, I hate to admit it but I drank up all my welfare money and Ma Bell turned off my phone service and alas I was off line again. BUT being the resourceful person I am I hitched a ride over to my cousins trailer house, he's there now, they let him out a couple of days ago, just luck luck on my part I guess, he never stays out long, any back to what I started to say, I ramble some times you know. Well I got a six pack,two packs of cigrettes and enough money to have my phone turned back on, BUT as luck would have it I couldn't get a ride back this way. WELL I ran out of beer before I finished walking to the 24 hour Krogers to get my phone turned back on, " Boy " did I get dry. Luckily I had a half case in the ice box Soooo life is good again.
> 
> But enough of this small talk. I've got to try to post this and slip over to my other cousins double wide before my wife wakes up. Cousin is not very pretty until she gets her teeth in but BOY does she treat me good, if you know what I mean! However my old lady is just a tad bit short sighted about her, I don't quite understand why,we are all double first cousins Soooo I don't see why see is so dog gone jelaous. Besides that half case is just about gone, can't think of a better reason to get moving.
> 
> Charlie Roberts


*Now that there is fricking funny. LOL!*


----------



## rambler (Sep 17, 2005)

How are you assigned your spot? or is it first come first serve?


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

In a way, it's first-come first-served. They assign spot order by when you've paid in full.

Syncerus


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

BigE trip sounds like a typical testosterone group grope. One of the few things I learned in the Army was the only way to maintain peaceful coexistence during testosterone laden group outings was to make sure everyone was fully armed and loaded. If I get the Tuna addiction, I think I'll head to Venice and skip all that co-mingled male-bonding on head boats.


----------



## SNAPPERHEAD (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm thinking homeland security may want to change some of those designated Air Marshalls ; to a new area , Big E Sea Marshall's for the next few 54 hour trips. Or at the minimum , deckhands may want to carry handcuffs.

The Big E is great new way to do yellowfin Tuna in texas, hope people dont screw up this new venue, so that Capt Elliots is forced to tighten rules up so much that the trip is unpleasant.


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

This thread is hilarious. Would love some more photos of fishing and rod and reel recommendations.

Thanks for the laughs

Scott


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*First BigE 52 hr trip*

I have fished on a 30 yr trip on Elliotts in the past but this was my first 52 hour trip. I have had a couple of trips scheduled but they got cancelled due to weather. First and foremost I had a blast and will return. I read this post and was shocked that so many people were upset on the trip. I spoke with a gentlemen in the back during the first night I think his name was Mike(but I am not sure). I am not sure if he was a regular or not(he told me he goes on about 6-7 long range trips a year). When he saw me rigging my poppers up he noticied that I hadn't changed out my hooks or split rings. I had just bought the poppers(tsumami's is the brand I think) at Captain Elliots office. He said come here and put new 6x strong treble hooks and heaver split rings on both my poppers. I tried to give him some money but he wouldn't take it. With the upgraded poppers I caught 2 yellowfin. Thanks. For all you newbies give the BigE a try. Sure there was some gear inside the lounge but whenever someone needed to sit they just moved it to sit and then replaced it when they were done. One time I was sitting on the bench next to a tackle box and a gentlemen offered to move it for me. It wasn't bothering me and I told him there was no need. At no point in the trip did I ever see anyone upset because they didn't have a place to sit down. Everyone always had a place to sit. I am not sure why all the fuss was made about this. I thought Elliotts system worked well. I casted my poppers in the back of the boat with around 8 others. It was crowded but everyone offered tips and told you which direction to go when you hooked a fish so you wouldn't get tangled. It was the best fishing trip that I have been on in my life and I will return again and again. I wish I posted earlier but just learned about this site from someone on the boat and had to wait to get access before I could post. The whole reason for this post is to encourage newbies to go on these trips. Try it for yourself. I was on the trip with all the individuals that posted on this thread and I did not see any problems as they would have you beleive. I did not see a single incident on the whole trip only saw a bunch of guys enjoying themselves. Hope to fish with you all again soon.


----------



## TUNA HEAD (Jul 13, 2005)

I'M NOT A NEWBIE, BUT I felt like one on the Memorial Day trip. My assigned No. was in the 30's and I managed to get a fairly decent spot on the port side, but by the time I tried to find a seat in the lounge area, it was filled with gear, tackle boxes, rods, ice chests and duffle bags on table tops, seats and in the isles. I finally moved some gear enough to be able to sit down in the rear lounge and tried to use that spot the rest of the trip. I guess I made a lucky choice, because the owner of that gear was with his buddies in the forward lounge. He came back to get some gear 2 or 3 times. I do not know if they were the regulars "ruffians" or not, but they must have had ALL of their gear stowed on tables, seats and isles in the front lounge.

As to the fishing, this was my 4th trip on the Big E and I have been out w Capt. Eddie a few times, and I have heavy gear Tiagra 50w, Stella 20000, so I do not think I'm a newbie, but I looked over the crowd throwing topwaters at the rear starboardside (looked like a bunch of "ruffians") to me and I felt that trying to elbow in might be like a walk down Dowling St. at any midnight. So, when bottom fishing, I sat over on the quite port side and could not give away a squid, sardine or mackrel (although I had donated some live bait to the box, I knew there would not be enough for me.)
For the drift fishing, I came prepared w/ River to Sea, Butterflys and other jigs and spent a good amount of time working at that. For topwater fishing I found that to let the current take it out from the portside and work it hard on the retrive does have some merit and you do not have to compete with the "regulars".
On previous trips on the Big E I brought home several BFT each time (no YFT as yet) and I had high expectations of the same this trip. Must have been the way I held my mouth. It was a disapointing trip for me, but I will go again (although I will try to avoid booking when the "regulars" are booked.


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

*One More Time*

CharlieR, you can read. In addition you are darn right funny and maybe a slight bit sarcastic. I like that! Its right up my alley. So, lets do it again but introduce yourself to me and I'll make you a fine Cup o Coffee with my French Press. The bunk deal was a trick I played with the help of a very early boarder. It was a taste of their own medicine that I had seen them play before and it worked. I don't move rods or knock the operation. My origional post was intended for humor and a small lesson. The only one on the Trip that Frank treated like **** was me but I have a thick skin and can let it go. So next time your Coffee is on me and I promidse you will like it. If you bring a steak I will even share my Heifer Dust with you and then your hooked. Later, Drshark


----------



## CharlieR (Feb 18, 2006)

Fair enough

Charlie Roberts


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Sharky, your such a sweetie. LOL


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

:birthday2 :cheers:


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

I can hear that COOM-BY-YA Music Starting to Play :birthday2



DRSHARK said:


> CharlieR, you can read. In addition you are darn right funny and maybe a slight bit sarcastic. I like that! Its right up my alley. So, lets do it again but introduce yourself to me and I'll make you a fine Cup o Coffee with my French Press. The bunk deal was a trick I played with the help of a very early boarder. It was a taste of their own medicine that I had seen them play before and it worked. I don't move rods or knock the operation. My origional post was intended for humor and a small lesson. The only one on the Trip that Frank treated like **** was me but I have a thick skin and can let it go. So next time your Coffee is on me and I promidse you will like it. If you bring a steak I will even share my Heifer Dust with you and then your hooked. Later, Drshark


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

*Sweetie!!!!!!!*

JF, I'll let you get away with that one. When we going fishing? Drshark

Bluewater-Dawg, when we going fishing? Drshark



Jfreeman said:


> Sharky, your such a sweetie. LOL


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Yall could come up with a reality show. "TUNA TWIST"


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm scheduled to go on the Big E in Oct. with you guys. I'll there with Bigonegotaway, Fla.Girl, and BeachGlo. Along with 2 friends from work. I can't wait!!! Other than that I'm ready on weekends! Standing By. BWD



DRSHARK said:


> JF, I'll let you get away with that one. When we going fishing? Drshark
> 
> Bluewater-Dawg, when we going fishing? Drshark


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

I think Captin Elliots has decided to change the name of the Big E by adding a couple letters.

It will now be know as "THE BIG EGO"

Dont miss out on the next 52hr Ego trip!!!!!


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

What Happened To Ron???


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I am kinda curious about ron too, did old VW manhandle him or something?


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 16, 2005)

This thread of posting is getting soft. I sure miss all the name calling at the beginning. I was hoping we could get some boxing gloves and sell tickets to the first 52 second round of getting on the big E. That would be a great way to see who gets on the boat first. 

You could also have a auction before loading. Highest bidder goes on first. This would really create frustration as the older guys always have the most money. The big young broke guys would board last and be really pi++ed off. The old guys could take control of the galley with all their gear and the young guys would bi**h like he**. 

If the older guys were smart, they would pay for a body guard that is young and let him protect them. When the fishing was slow everybody could make bets, drink, and watch the boxing matches. This could be the new Vegas. Fishing, fighting and gambling. The big E could create this new market if the tuna thing doesn't work.

Let's get back to some name calling and no more kissing up.


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

nicholasotto7 said:


> The last post is exactly correct about the best advertizing and now a terrible ad. I have been considering booking this trip. I have fished my whole life but have never caught any tuna. I thought this might be the perfect trip. I wanted to find a couple buddies to go but they all say that they do not think they are up for a 52 hour trip. So I had just about decided that I would go alone and just meet new people to fish with and have a great time. Regardless of who we know we are all getting on the boat for the same reason. To have a good time, catch alot of fish, meet new people, make new friends and FISH!!!!!!!!
> 
> After reading this report I am having second thoughts.
> 
> Growing up here and being here for 27 years I have been on captain elliots boats before and have always had a great time. I have never been on a trip like this and if it makes people that misreable I think I will just have to consider staying at home.


Forget about your 2nd thoughts and sign up on the charter trip for Sept 29-Oct 1. It will have lots of great fishermen/women on board and willing to be helpful and respectful.


----------



## Mrs. Snapper (Aug 26, 2005)

This breaks my heart to here my customers talk like this. I value all my customers and strive to have a first class operation where everyone has a good time. I would appreciate constructive suggestions. This is the first I have heard of any of this. Tell me what would help the situation?


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Sounds like you need a ref to throw a red flag at them ruffians and a sign in the galley that says no gear in galley.And one in the bunk that says no more than 2 people per bunk.Iam getting on the next trip for the entertainment later Ken


----------



## bulllred (Jun 14, 2004)

noo-noo said:


> Iam getting on the next trip for the entertainment later Ken


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Mrs. Snapper said:


> This breaks my heart to here my customers talk like this. I value all my customers and strive to have a first class operation where everyone has a good time. I would appreciate constructive suggestions. This is the first I have heard of any of this. Tell me what would help the situation?


 Would you prefer it to be private PM's/e-mails?


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

Mrs Snapper I sent you an email. The person I described to you is in the picture attached here. I know for a fact he is one of the trouble makers. He has done this stuff on 2 different trips I have been on. This guy and his little possie of 3-4 individuals that think they are too good to follow simple directions of the Capt. I really think you have a first class operation down there. It is just a few people who don't follow the rules that screw everything up for everyone. I will call my brother and he might reply to you also.Thank You. BWD



Mrs. Snapper said:


> This breaks my heart to here my customers talk like this. I value all my customers and strive to have a first class operation where everyone has a good time. I would appreciate constructive suggestions. This is the first I have heard of any of this. Tell me what would help the situation?


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Mrs. Snapper said:


> This breaks my heart to here my customers talk like this. I value all my customers and strive to have a first class operation where everyone has a good time. I would appreciate constructive suggestions. This is the first I have heard of any of this. Tell me what would help the situation?


Mrs Snapper, Capt Frank repeatedly stated fishing rods are not to be left in the lounge/eating area or on the rail and unattended. There were a few (not 8) guys who rigged lots of rods and put them across seats for quick access in case the fishing changed but did not always take them back up top after the session was over and we started a long run to the next spot.

I know the crew needs time to rest and socialize amongst each other but it might be a good idea for a crew-member to be in the lounge when preparing for long runs to remind everyone to take their rods above deck after rigging.


----------



## Mrs. Snapper (Aug 26, 2005)

My e-mail is [email protected]. I look forward to hearing form you. Thanks


----------



## Mrs. Snapper (Aug 26, 2005)

I just had a meeting with Capt. Frank. We are going to correct the issues brought to my attention. In the future, please let Frank know if there is a problem. You may contact me as well. Thank you all for your patronage. I look forward to taking you all fishing in the future!! "Try you lines"


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

I will see you guys Wednesday!


----------



## bulllred (Jun 14, 2004)

Mrs. Snapper said:


> I just had a meeting with Capt. Frank. We are going to correct the issues brought to my attention. In the future, please let Frank know if there is a problem. You may contact me as well. Thank you all for your patronage. I look forward to taking you all fishing in the future!! "Try you lines"


Now that's what I'm talking about. Thank you Mrs. Snapper.


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

Capt. Frank is a great Capt. He always puts us on the fish. He has a lot to do beside keep an eye on everyone make sure they are playing fair and by the rules. We can make his job a lot easier as individuals by doing what he asks. I'm sure most of us do. I think most of the people on this website are good people. They certainly have helped me a lot. Unfortunately there are others who most probably don't even belong to this website that are the violators. I think after this long discussion everyone on this website "Gets It". I personally wasn't refering to anyone on this website that I know of. Just an idividual in the picture whos been on several trips I have been on and just goes around doing whatever he wants on the boat. So everyone have a great weekend and lets post up some pictures of big fish tomorrow. Peace Out!! BWD 
BTW.* Thank You Mrs Snapper!!! :cheers: *



Mrs. Snapper said:


> I just had a meeting with Capt. Frank. We are going to correct the issues brought to my attention. In the future, please let Frank know if there is a problem. You may contact me as well. Thank you all for your patronage. I look forward to taking you all fishing in the future!! "Try you lines"


----------



## mattshe1 (Sep 11, 2005)

Incredible!


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Mrs. Snapper said:


> I just had a meeting with Capt. Frank. We are going to correct the issues brought to my attention. In the future, please let Frank know if there is a problem. You may contact me as well. Thank you all for your patronage. I look forward to taking you all fishing in the future!! "Try you lines"


 Thank you


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Bluewater Dawg said:


> Capt. Frank is a great Capt. He always puts us on the fish. He has a lot to do beside keep an eye on everyone make sure they are playing fair and by the rules. We can make his job a lot easier as individuals by doing what he asks. I'm sure most of us do. I think most of the people on this website are good people. They certainly have helped me a lot. Unfortunately there are others who most probably don't even belong to this website that are the violators. I think after this long discussion everyone on this website "Gets It". I personally wasn't refering to anyone on this website that I know of. Just an idividual in the picture whos been on several trips I have been on and just goes around doing whatever he wants on the boat. So everyone have a great weekend and lets post up some pictures of big fish tomorrow. Peace Out!! BWD
> BTW.* Thank You Mrs Snapper!!! :cheers: *


I think it would be better to point out the individual you are referring to so that the others in the picture are not being unfairly accused, even if only by misconception. Vagueness may serve to prevent trouble, but by posting the pic, you have put several people's faces on the list of possible offenders.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

i was all excited about the 52 hour trip until i read this thread.


----------



## jcturnerjr (Feb 20, 2006)

Bluewater Dawg,
As one of the people shown in the picture, I am greatly offended by your post. Your public action has put many good fishermen on the list of "likely suspects" for doing heinous fishing crimes that may or may not even be valid. Having sat in the forward area for the entire trip with many of those in the picture, to my knowledge the person responsible for having all the rods in the seating area is NOT in the picture. If you believed you have been personally wronged and feel the need to vindicate that wrong in a public forum, then at least have the nerve to point out the accused and make your case. 

Again, I greatly enjoyed myself on this trip and enjoyed those that I fished with. If I had a problem with someone, I would have no problem letting them know it. If that did not fix it (and I think 99% of the time it would), then I would have let Captain Frank know it. He's the boss. His ship, his rules, his enforcement. Pretty simple concept. While there was enough testosterone and ego to go around on that trip, there was no more than I would have suspected from a bunch of hard-core anglers intently focused on catching more/bigger/better fish than the 39 other guys (actually, 38 other guys and 1 woman) on the rail next to them. Anyone wanting a relaxing pleasure cruise should go to the Royal Caribbean website. The Big E 52 hour trip is about hard-core Texas tuna fishing at its best. That's what I went for, that's what I got, and that's why I will go back. 

Julian


----------



## Mike in Woodlands (May 21, 2004)

I just finished reading this thread after being away for a day or so. I have booked for the end of sept charter. I can hardly wait! I was on the dock as the tuna were being transported from the boat for the pics, and some of the pics I took have been shown on this thread. I did not hear any of this bi*ching while I was around the cleaning tables, nor during my trip home (except the missing popper in the fish's mouth). I have fished with capt elliots operations a few times over the past 20 or 25 years, and they always provided a platform to fish from where there were fish of the target variety "under the boat".

I generally fish on my own boat with family and very close friends, but I expect the captian to be obeyed every time. (generally I am the capt. so I try to think about safety, fun production, and fish production in that order. The other side is the capt. needs to consider possible unintended results from decisions. Communication is always a key ingredient when 2 or more people are put into a situation together (or when I can't remember what I was telling my self an hour ago).

I look foward to eating some of Newman's tuna, and to catching my own on the Big E later. Let's just try to respect each other's rights and stand up for our own, it's just a fishing trip, and should be FUN, in a physical kind of way. Mike


----------



## Mrs. Snapper (Aug 26, 2005)

Just to clarify things a bit....the mystery person in not on this chat.


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

jt2hunt said:


> i was all excited about the 52 hour trip until i read this thread.


Stay excited! only a couple of us had brief instances where someone was rude and disrespectful. Yes there were rods and other rigs left in the lounge for extended periods of time but those chose to ignore Capt Frank's repeated request. Yes there were many/most who moved their stuff without being asked. I am already on another 52 hr trip with my dad this time (charter at end of Sept) and am really looking forward to it!

Just remember Capt Frank is the law and and be respectful of the law!


----------



## starshine (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey Newman:
I just signed up for that TOO Sept. 29 Charter. I did not get beat up enough on the Mem. Day trip. I look forward to meeting you Dad and seeing you again.
Thanks, John


----------



## starshine (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey folks:
We need 9 more folks to make the Sept. 29 trip a go. And then, still room for more. Come on guys, the moon will be in Quarter phase, the weather should be some cooler and the Big E is still the best boat in the GOM. Need to commit soon with a check to Willie. Maybe I'll catch more than a triggerfish.
Thanks, John


----------



## TOO (Jun 11, 2004)

From CharlieR


> These kid stay up long hours, they work very hard and get very little thanks for it. *Some of them have never seen a gaff before they get on that boat.* I've heard first hand the abuse they get if they don't land the fish. In particular the front of the boat is dark and hard for them to make the gaff. Does anyone think if these kids had an easier way to make money that they would not do so? And is it so important that having enjoyed the pleasure of the fight that every one be boated?


 My only public comment on this post. CharlieR, regarding the sentence in bold, do you have proof that this is true? You are saying Captain Elliott's hires completely inexperienced deckhands and uses them for the first time on 52 hour trips?


----------



## Mrs. Snapper (Aug 26, 2005)

Greenhorns (brand new deckhands) never go on long range trips. But, everyone starts somewhere gaffing their first fish.


----------



## TunaWarrior (Aug 14, 2005)

*BigE 52 hr trip observations*

I have fished with Captain Elliotts for years and try to get on as many overnight trips as my work schedule allows. As far as I am concerned they are a world class fishing outfit and Frank is one of the best captains in the Gulf. For those new yellowfin fisherman thinking of trying the BigE give it a try and before you know it I am sure you will have "yellowfin fever". It is the best long range fishing boat on the Gulf. Too I just wanted to comment on your question about the deckhands being inexperienced. On the trips that I have been on this hasn't been the case. I have always been extremely pleased with the service I receive on the trips. The fact of the matter is on this trip we caught 96 yellowfin tuna-let me say that again ninety-six!!!! That is simply amazing-the best tuna trip I have been on in the GOM. You can not catch 96 yellowfins without working as a team. Everyone that I spoke with on the trip seemed very happy with the trip and results. J3Kings it was awesome seeing you hook and land that 85lb yellowfin tuna. Congratulations. Flounder congrats on your first 2 yellowfins. Looking forward to fishing with you all again. In fact the first night when we were driving back to the rig for another drift I placed my rod in the rod holder and went inside to get a drink. When I came back out to fish somehow my rod came out of the holder and was on the ground with the tip broken. When Rick saw what happened he immediately asked if I would like to use his rod with a daiwa saltiga reel. Thanks Rick that was very nice of you and is much appreciated. Luckily Captain Frank was able to fix my rod and I was back to fishing in no time. There definitely was some tackle and rods in the lounge during the trip but it seemed liked that whenever someone needed to sit down they just moved the tackle and replaced it when they got back up. I didn't realize this was a problem. I didn't hear anyone complain at any point during this trip. I was kind of surprised by some of these posts. I think BUD12 said it best when he said," If some one were to have a problem they should address it then & there. w/ those they feel have wronged them. Things would be worked out & this meaningless drival would be a mute point." I agree with Newman as well, "Just remember Capt Frank is the law and and be respectful of the law!" JT2Hunt be excited about your trip. Good luck to everyone that is going on the trip nex week. There are lots of yellowfin around and Frank will put you on the fish. I can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

Only offenders should be offended by my post. That is why I spoke with Mrs. Snapper directly and gave her and accurate description of the person in question. If you will go back and read ObieWan57's report #89 in this thread from 12-10 trip you will see what I'm talking about. He and his buddies were the subject of this Reply #89 of this thread. I wittnessed the same thing Obiewan57 described. 
0n 4-26 trip this same person thought it was ok for him to fish when everyone else patiently waited their time to fish while trolling for wahoos 5 people at a time. He was a 6th for pretty much the whole time we were trolling. He took it upon himself to do this, we had 6 people on the upper deck watching him in disbelief. This was the only way for me to make sure she had the right person, it was the only picture I could find of him. I couldn't attach a picture to the email, I tried. I don't believe this guy is a member of this website. I hope this clears things up. :headknock


----------



## starshine (Jan 31, 2005)

I said it earlier in a different post. I did not see or hear of a lost fish due to bad gaffing. Of course I could not have seen all over the boat, but I did look around, especially when a big fish was hooked. I do not know if the deck hands were green or not, but can only hope for the same ones on my next trip. The deck hands were supposed to settle down and do shifts (3 on and 3 off) , but so many fish were being caught that none could take a break, and then on the run in they were on their hands and knees scrubbing the boat. I strongly object to any word of critisism(sp) of the deck hands. I slept only on the run home and yet I did not catch much of any thing, could not give away a sardine or squid and I was frustrated, disappointed, aggravated, but I have since booked 2 more trips this year.

Mrs. Snapper - Thank you for your input in this forum. I think we will all benefit from your observations. (Just joking - ask Capt. Frank if he still stops and looks for red 18 wheelers at every intersection)

YEA FOR CAPT. FRANK
YEA FOR THE DECK HANDS
YEA FOR THE BIG E
Thanks, John


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 16, 2005)

When you guys board the Big E, are your rods and reels assembled or broken down? Also, when placing the assembled rod and reel on the top, are there enough rod holders on the top deck for all the gear? Do you bring a pillow, bedroll and towel? Do all the coolers go on the top deck also?


----------



## CharlieR (Feb 18, 2006)

Too

I will try to make myself better understood. The back of the boat has lights that shine down in the water, there is less movement of the boat in the back as compared to the front. I always Tuna fish in the front of the boat, right next to the anchors if I can. The bow always has more rise and fall than the rear and as the wave heigth picks it makes it much harder to guage when to gaff. I assume that any mounted lights under the bow would be knocked off by the wave action while running. Hence the bow is pitching about, it is relatively dark and the fish is normally swimming a fast circle which makes it a challange even for the most experienced gaffer. You do not allways have a choice from which end of the boat to gaff but the back is by far the best choice.

Some of the kids are fairly young, but there is normally is a mixed age group with some adults. It would be unfair to the younger boys to expect them to have the gaff experience of an adult. I have time and again heard grow men talk to young fellows in a manner that I not address my dogs, all over a stinking fish. These deck hands are working from the time we load the boat untill after we or off it. They work long hours without complaining and over all do a very fine job. I cannot attest to each persons gaff experience surely some will better than the others. You would think that with the reactions over a lost fish, that these guys would pay Mrs Snapper a large surcharge so she could have a crew flew in from Calif., so they would all have years of gaff experience. However more often than not they will be the ones putting in 20-30 dollars in the tip jar, if any at all. Many of the guys will tip better at a titty joint than they will for these guys that just worked for 52 long hours. If you are standing in a group as the tip jar comes by just pay attention, it can be eye opening.

If you have any more questions plese send me another private message

Charlie Roberts


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

gunsmoke said:


> When you guys board the Big E, are your rods and reels assembled or broken down? Also, when placing the assembled rod and reel on the top, are there enough rod holders on the top deck for all the gear? Do you bring a pillow, bedroll and towel? Do all the coolers go on the top deck also?


Mine are usually assembled

There are a lot of rod holders on top. Many people also bring "rocker launcher" eggcrates

I bring a pillow, towel, sleeping bag, small flashlight, and alarm clock.


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

*I agree with you Starshine! 100% *
*Very well said those guys work hard for their money*. *BWD*
*Add one more Yea Mrs. Snapper!!*

:cheers: 
*"YEA FOR CAPT. FRANK*
*YEA FOR THE DECK HANDS*
*YEA FOR THE BIG E"*

*Thanks, John[/QUOTE]*





starshine said:


> I said it earlier in a different post. I did not see or hear of a lost fish due to bad gaffing. Of course I could not have seen all over the boat, but I did look around, especially when a big fish was hooked. I do not know if the deck hands were green or not, but can only hope for the same ones on my next trip. The deck hands were supposed to settle down and do shifts (3 on and 3 off) , but so many fish were being caught that none could take a break, and then on the run in they were on their hands and knees scrubbing the boat. I strongly object to any word of critisism(sp) of the deck hands. I slept only on the run home and yet I did not catch much of any thing, could not give away a sardine or squid and I was frustrated, disappointed, aggravated, but I have since booked 2 more trips this year.
> 
> Mrs. Snapper - Thank you for your input in this forum. I think we will all benefit from your observations. (Just joking - ask Capt. Frank if he still stops and looks for red 18 wheelers at every intersection)
> 
> ...


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

This thread just reminds me of how fortunate I am to have a friend with a Sportfisher and knot have to put up with this kind of [email protected] Always plenty of room on the stern and everyone stows their gear... no drama or "As The Big E Turns" LOL!


----------

